# Cat hissed at me why?



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there, I wonder if anyone can explain why my lovely cat hissed at me. Im a first time cat owner and we have had tipsy for a few months. He is a year old and is absolutely loving and gorgeous. Last night he was asleep on the chair and I went over to him and stroked him which woke him up and he turned around and hissed really angrily at me. This has never happened before and I know im probably being silly but I have taken it to heart a bit. Do you think it was because I woke him. After he was back to his usual loving self, but I cant stop thinking about him hissing at me


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I think he hissed at your because you woke him up. Look at it this way, would you like to be disturbed for a stoke when you are sleeping? I know I wouldn't. 

Please don&#8217;t take it to heart. He probably just doesn&#8217;t like to be disturbed.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My understanding is that a cat will hiss when they are afraid or as a warning, as he was asleep you may have startled him when you stroked him and woke him up.


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah, i would say he's angry at you for waking him and telling you not to do it again


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

My cat hisses at me sometimes for no apparent reason, not when I stroke her but when shes near me on the ground.... no idea why but it quickly passes. 
She`s not human and whatever I did to upset her, she doesn`t seem to hold it against me! She did jump off my lap and turn, bare her teeth at me and hiss angrily the first time I tried to put flea treatment on the back of her neck. She doesnt like it at all-though slightly more tolerant now!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Kyria said:


> Hi there, I wonder if anyone can explain why my lovely cat hissed at me. Im a first time cat owner and we have had tipsy for a few months. He is a year old and is absolutely loving and gorgeous. Last night he was asleep on the chair and I went over to him and stroked him which woke him up and he turned around and hissed really angrily at me. This has never happened before and I know im probably being silly but I have taken it to heart a bit. Do you think it was because I woke him. After he was back to his usual loving self, but I cant stop thinking about him hissing at me


My guess is you gave him a bit of a fright and he reacted. Its normal behaviour for cats.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cats have 2 ways of sleeping: a cat nap, where they are still aware of what is going on around them, and a real deep sleep.
They only sleep really deeply in a very safe place, usually in a den (in natural circumstances). So to sleep that deeply, they need to be at home, in a place at home where they feel completely safe.

Apparently the chair is such a safe place.
When you touched him during this very deep sleep, he was not aware of your presence, like he would be during a cat nap. So he was scared, he felt unexpectedly attacked in his sanctuary.
When he realized it was you and there was no danger, it was OK, but you really scared the living daylights out of him this time.......
He simply did not expect someone approaching and touching him.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea I agree, he hissed because you woke him up. My attitude is love the cat and stroke the cat when they want it. We're here to please them not the other way around.

If he's asleep then best to leave him to it. If you go and sit next to him and he accepts that (when he wakes up) then give him a stroke and a bit of love. He'll appreciate that a lot more.


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

i got hissed and growled at today for trying to trim cheekys claws (first time doing it myself) i've only ever heard a slight hiss from him when he's been dreaming. 

today was something else


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys,
Thankyou all so much for your replys. and I agree that I shouldnt go stroking him when he is all cosy on his chair and sound asleep, its just that we all love him so much, he is our first pet and sometimes cant resist to touch him. but I can understand it isnt fair on him and it probably was a shock for him.. Thankyou again for your replys. Kyria xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Kyria said:


> Hey guys,
> Thankyou all so much for your replys. and I agree that I shouldnt go stroking him when he is all cosy on his chair and sound asleep, its just that we all love him so much, he is our first pet and sometimes cant resist to touch him. but I can understand it isnt fair on him and it probably was a shock for him.. Thankyou again for your replys. Kyria xx


Maybe he was just having a bad dream at the moment you woke him? When he gets more used to you, he may not do this. I can kiss Treacle when he's sleeping and he'll roll over, offer his belly and usually purr!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

My cats have hissed. One is a grumpy little thing and I had been away for a while so when I got back she was all confused when I tried to take her to bed. The other is the complete opposite and loves everybody, hissed at me because he got under my feet and therefore hurt his own little feet. 

Same with my 2 little ones now, they have a habit of getting right under my feet so they get stood on which clearly hurts so they get all hissy and run away. Then I have to get back into their good books with dreamies. I wouldnt mind but its their own fault and they dont learn!!! Silly kitties.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Thing is, a cats perspective on any given situation might be completely different from the way we see it. That`s why their behaviour is sometimes hard to understand.


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

Kyria said:


> Hey guys,
> Thankyou all so much for your replys. and I agree that I shouldnt go stroking him when he is all cosy on his chair and sound asleep, its just that we all love him so much, he is our first pet and sometimes cant resist to touch him. but I can understand it isnt fair on him and it probably was a shock for him.. Thankyou again for your replys. Kyria xx


Maybe try talking to him before you touch him when he's sleeping if you can't resist, just to let him know you're coming?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for replies. I totally can relate to the cat getting under your feet bit, Tipsy often trips me up especially first thing in the morning when im not fully awake and he is demanding his breakfast. I often accidently stand on his little paws bless him, he is a gorgeoous cat so tolerant of us..I will speak to him before stroking him next time just incase it frightens him..He is hard to resist to stroke cos he is so fluffy and so beautiful. Thankyou all again for your advice and help. Kyria xx


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

have you ever heared the saying.. "let sleeping cats lie"..?

now you know why..:wink:


and before anyone says anything... yes i do know its let sleeping DOGS lie....


----------

